# Coat looks like ugh!



## SouthernNdN (Nov 17, 2010)

It seems as though since I've brought my girl home her coat has looked like crap! I spoke to the vet during our last visit about 1.5 months ago, and since then started her on a fish,flaxseed and something with a B name pill.

I have no idea what is going on with her coat. It still looks dry and when I brush her out I get dandruff. Her head shines like the sun, however from the shoulders back everything just doesn't seem to be getting any better. 

I've been brushing her weekly. However yesterday I brushed her and got a good amount of hair. Today I bought a double rake and something else and went to town on her, and got almost the same amount that I got the day before! Her coat isn't thin, however with her being black, you can see the undercoat which is gray-ish, and that seems to be what I am constantly brushing out. I assumed after 1.5 months I would be seeing something better, however that doesn't seem to be.

Any other ideas besides the pill I've been giving her daily, to help this coat get better than it is now? Oh, btw she'll be 6 months in a few days.

Pictures can be posted if need be.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

you could try adding brewers yeast to her meals. it helped greatly with Riley's dandruff issue. He's mostly all black and when i brush him, even now, i can get a whole other dog off him. Brushing Shasta i may get enough fur to equal a chihuahua some days. Other days its brushing off an entire dog from her. You could try a gentle oatmeal bath to help put some moisture back into her skin which will help with the dandruff in turn helping with the coat dryness. Is it warming up in your area? That could also play a factor. i imagine if you google dry skin cures for dogs you can get a whole wealth of helpful information. You could buy some almond oil to rub into her coat to help moisturize. Almond oil is whats known as a carrier oil. Its very soft and very safe to use and its all natural. and yes, please post pictures to see how her coat looks.


----------



## SouthernNdN (Nov 17, 2010)

Took a few pictures.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

My spayed bi-color girlie gets like this when she needs a serious de-shedding....which means a bath, silicone conditioner, and my biggest HV dryer. After that she looks BEAUTIFUL. When she's done, you can separate the coat and see down to her skin. If you see a mess of undercoat (looks rather like cobwebs!) then there's still more work to do.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

She looks to be in the process of "coat changing"....
This is common when the undercoat hairs "die" and they start the process of losing the dead undercoat.
One of things we (my husband actually) does is spray them daily (yes daily) with a conditioning spray before brushing them.
It helps moisturize the skin daily (as we do on our skin).
Conditioning spray with essential oils is best....also make sure the food you are feeding has a good amount of animal fat, vitB & omega vits.
JMO...we have excellent results.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what are you feeding your dog????


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I was going to ask how old she is, is she spayed, and what are you feeding?


----------



## SouthernNdN (Nov 17, 2010)

She'll be 6 months tomorrow. She's unaltered at the moment. And I've been feeding Orijen LBP.

Most of her coat just looks kinda fuzzy, not sure how to put it.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Sometimes it worth it to pay a groomer when they start to blow their coats. They have the means and patience to get all the fur out. You will not know its your dog when they are done


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

SouthernNdN said:


> Took a few pictures.


 
It looks like shes going thru coat change. You can see the guard hairs coming in, and more of the fluffy puppy hair is shedding. Kind of like an ugly duckling stage. Also, she is at that age where hormones are becoming more active so that can attribute, and of course diet. I agree with Robinhuerta, a good conditioning spray would do wonders. Good luck.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

I had been experiencing dry flaky skin with Indy, so I added fish oil & Vit E to her diet...over the past month it has made a significant difference! I also feed Orijen LBP.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Groomer  
My 6 month old female just went through this stage. Her coat was changing and she looked a mess. I brushed and bathed at home without results. Last weekend I took her into the kennel with me and bathed her there. What a difference it makes with the right tools  Great water pressure, nice conditioning soap, etc. 
Her coat is so nice even my husband commented when she trotted in the house, she glistens.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

It looks like her baby coat to me. Jackson looked like that too. And it didn't even feel very soft. Just this thick poofy hair with little guard hairs poking through...Also, usually when he's shedding or growing in new coat he gets dandruff. Like others have suggested, try a bath. Usa a shampoo and a conditioner and that should help. When my dogs get all nappy that usually solves the problem!


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I wouldn't be giving a pill with flaxseed. Flax can be an allergin for some dogs... so I'd avoid it. Instead, give straight fish oil pills.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

> get all nappy


Funny! I was checking the forum today because I am having the same problem. I'm not sure "nappy" would be the word I would chose, it sure describes his coat well! Now I know how to fix it.


----------



## Bundash (Dec 5, 2010)

Your dog looks just like mine, markings wise, and just went through similar coat change! At about a 4 months old, he started whiting out on his belly, parts on neck etc. He recently had patches of white at the hips and other places (8 months) . Looks mangy but I assure you with some grooming and time, it will change  As far as dandruff Im not sure, but there have beens some good recommendations so far in regards to dietary supplements etc.


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

someone at my work told me to feed my puppy raw eggs for the coat??? is it true will it make it look shiny?


----------



## SouthernNdN (Nov 17, 2010)

Triad, the easiest way I know has already been suggested. Give a dose of Vitamin E daily. 

Bundash, When she was younger ( around 3 mons old) She had a white patch around her neck link however it didn't wrap all the way around her neck to the jaws. She also had some whitening on her front legs around the shoulder area, I thought it was going to get lighter, however with her adult coat growing in, it has now changed to a gray and still darkening up. Also the patch of white that was under her chin/neck has turned gray as well. However as a lot of dogs out there, she has now grown in that little white patch right in the middle of her chest! She's only about 7 mons so I'm sure it will change even more.


----------



## zeus von entringer staal (Jan 3, 2011)

TriadGSD said:


> someone at my work told me to feed my puppy raw eggs for the coat??? is it true will it make it look shiny?


Many people worry about salmonella due to the fact that the egg is raw. But most dogs have great immune systems, and their body doesn’t react the same way a human’s body does when it is introduced to salmonella. If you are extremely concerned, you can always cook the egg by frying it, blanching it, or boiling it.
Dog owners who do feed their dog raw eggs point out that it’s important that the dog is given no more than one raw egg a week. Too many raw eggs can upset a dog’s stomach, as well as affect the dog’s white blood cell count. Too many raw eggs can also cause your dog other ailments as the yolk is extremely fatty and contains a lot of cholesterol. This can be a problem, so be sure not to feed more than one raw egg a week.

I would not risk the odds with salmonella however, boil the egg and keep it to one or two a week. Try fish oil added into the food instead for the coat.


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

SouthernNdN said:


> She'll be 6 months tomorrow.
> 
> Most of her coat just looks kinda fuzzy, not sure how to put it.


I know how to put it, thats puppy fuz plain and simple, my pup is just now pushing 8 months and he is finally dropping his fuz, the best advise I can give for a beautiful coat is Raw eggs mixed in on the kibble. If I keep this up at least every other day for a few weeks it makes that coat shine like crazy, healthiest coats I've ever seen. but at 6 months that is definately still puppy fuz, It'll be at least another few months before It's gone, and prepare for shedding, get a slicker brush, it works the best in my opinion.


----------



## wendya (Mar 2, 2011)

We have 2 GSD's that get raw eggs daily. They'll eat the shell & all. Our males coat is so shiny his coat looks oily. We have chickens, and a few of our girls like to get under the coop to lay where we can't get them.. but our little westie can.. he crawls under and will bring out the treats for everyone! We have to place our eggs either high up or in a drawer in the fridge because the shepherds LOVE them! Lord help me if the ever figure out how to open the fridge door!


----------

